
Bay Area rail costs: Why are they among the world’s highest? - jseliger
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/6/18/17464616/bay-area-subway-train-rail-costs-price-bart-muni
======
acchow
> The firm earned a reputation for low-balling bids to win contracts and then
> going massively over budget, an allegation that Ron Tutor, the firm’s owner,
> denies.

> Since 2000, his firm has cost Bay Area governments $765 million more than
> expected on 11 major projects.

Our contract bidding process is a farce.

If your costs go over budget, you should eat the costs. This will inflate bid
prices, but avoids perverse incentives.

The contract payout should decrease by $x million per week beyond the
completion deadline. Doesn't Spain already do this?

